# what should i do????



## dboldouggie (Jul 4, 2013)

I have a chance to fuck a super hot light skin jamacian her body is amazing and she is telling me she will rock my world. Im not into black chicks but she doesn't look black she has a face like aaliah and a body like megan good and she has light greens eyes. She is cooking dinner and wants me to come over.......Should I do it????????


----------



## Hero Swole (Jul 4, 2013)

dboldouggie said:


> I have a chance to fuck a super hot light skin jamacian her body is amazing and she is telling me she will rock my world. Im not into black chicks but she doesn't look black she has a face like aaliah and a body like megan good and she has light greens eyes. She is cooking dinner and wants me to come over.......Should I do it????????



Are you in jamaica??


----------



## dboldouggie (Jul 4, 2013)

No I'm in Jamaica queens at a co workers bbq lol. She's totally American she's a personal trainer and a real estate agent.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 4, 2013)

Are you fucking gay? What kind of question is this? 

Get pics please


----------



## NbleSavage (Jul 4, 2013)

PoB is correct, pics or she doesn't exist.


----------



## dboldouggie (Jul 4, 2013)

I'm on my phone but if u can tell me how to upload it withour photobucket ill do it right now. I want to kind of show her off cause I haven't bagged a bitch in 6 yrs.


----------



## heavydeads83 (Jul 4, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Are you fucking gay? What kind of question is this?
> 
> Get pics please



this^^^^^  c'mon dbol.


----------



## JOMO (Jul 4, 2013)

No question! 

I wouldn't even waisted my time and posted here. Go eat and bang her out.


----------



## Hero Swole (Jul 4, 2013)

dboldouggie said:


> I'm on my phone but if u can tell me how to upload it withour photobucket ill do it right now. I want to kind of show her off cause I haven't bagged a bitch in 6 yrs.



1)Download photobucket
2)Upload to photobucket
3) On photobucket app look at my albums
4) click on the picture
5) hit the setting or menu tab on your phone.
6) click on see links and click on the img link.
7)there you go


----------



## italian1 (Jul 4, 2013)

X2this^^^^^^. Your question to a bunch or dudes on test is should I bang a hot exotic chick or not. Com on player. That's a no brainer. And yes full noods would be a great way to thank your friends for helping you out with this.


----------



## Hero Swole (Jul 4, 2013)

Thats was quick!


----------



## DF (Jul 4, 2013)

What the fuck???? Has BB seen this thread? If so you can expect a kick in the dick.  Fuck that chick for the love of god!


----------



## JOMO (Jul 4, 2013)

Better yet, give me the address. Im about 25 min from queens.


----------



## DarksideSix (Jul 4, 2013)

if you have to ask.....you don't deserve that ass.......now, what's her address??


----------



## XELFLEC (Jul 4, 2013)

LoL you guys are funny. Post pics 
And smash it


----------



## Assassin32 (Jul 4, 2013)

Are you married? If not, I'm having a hard time understanding your confusion? Hey guys, should I fuck a really hot chick that already told me she wants me to fuck her? No way dude, go home and jack off instead, it's way better. I think you might be the first dude ever to ask that question! My brain hurts from reading it.


----------



## Jada (Jul 4, 2013)

I have a open house for the weekend


----------



## Assassin32 (Jul 4, 2013)

Dudes, a quandry here. So my wife and her really hot friend are naked, fingering each other in the living room. They just asked me if I can fuck them both in the ass. Not sure how to proceed. Advice needed asap!


----------



## staxs (Jul 4, 2013)

Beat the bottom out of it kido


----------



## dboldouggie (Jul 4, 2013)

http://a2.ec-images.myspacecdn.com/images01/126/d72dc75966aad925106fad1d418beb3e/l.jpg

What u think or is it the gear. Anyway its too late I'm at her house lol


----------



## dboldouggie (Jul 4, 2013)

32 I am married and she's pregnant but wtf u only live once .....condoms all day


----------



## Georgia (Jul 5, 2013)

Married with a kid on the way?

I'll stay out of this one


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 5, 2013)

Smash it. And do it in front of the fat bitch on the stairs


----------



## losieloos (Jul 5, 2013)

Sounds like a set up.


----------



## italian1 (Jul 5, 2013)

Dude those are some nice tittys if there real. And the best thing about a pregnant chick is you can't get her any more pregnant. Hit that raw dog.


----------



## XELFLEC (Jul 5, 2013)

Yes do it.


----------



## Assassin32 (Jul 5, 2013)

dboldouggie said:


> 32 I am married and she's pregnant but wtf u only live once .....condoms all day



Ooohhh, I will respectfully bow out of this one.


----------



## dboldouggie (Jul 5, 2013)

Ok its almost a done deal shoyld I go through with it.  Is she worthy of the Dick I need my brothers true opinion. Btw she's only 4'11 95 pds. I have a few minutes to decide she's in the shower


----------



## losieloos (Jul 5, 2013)

You must not love your wife if you go with it. I'm not saying not too, just saying.


----------



## italian1 (Jul 5, 2013)

Do it. Do it. Do it.


----------



## StoliFTW (Jul 5, 2013)

Make sure to wear a rubber my friend.


----------



## Hero Swole (Jul 5, 2013)

Haha wtf crazy bitch. Bro we want naked pictures wtf is that. Fuck here in thr shower no hurry.


----------



## Hero Swole (Jul 5, 2013)

Now*********


----------



## Hero Swole (Jul 5, 2013)

Here* the*


----------



## Hero Swole (Jul 5, 2013)

I bet shes jamaican, cherokee, german and irish.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jul 5, 2013)

You're married? Still wanna be?


----------



## Georgia (Jul 5, 2013)

Okay so it's been two hours. What's the verdict.


----------



## 11Bravo (Jul 5, 2013)

dboldouggie said:


> I have a chance to fuck a super hot light skin jamacian her body is amazing and she is telling me she will rock my world. Im not into black chicks but she doesn't look black she has a face like aaliah and a body like megan good and she has light greens eyes. She is cooking dinner and wants me to come over.......Should I do it????????



Quit being retarded and go fuck her brains out!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 5, 2013)

Georgia said:


> Okay so it's been two hours. What's the verdict.



Since we haven't heard back I'm thinking premature ejaculation and crying.


----------



## italian1 (Jul 5, 2013)

Shit hope he didn't do it. I was just fucking around. Should never cheat on your wife. Peer pressures a bitch.


----------



## Hero Swole (Jul 5, 2013)

shhh... nobody knows anything...


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 5, 2013)

italian1 said:


> Shit hope he didn't do it. I was just fucking around. Should never cheat on your wife. Peer pressures a bitch.



oh shit I didn't know he was married!!!

Dbol you fuckin scumbag!


----------



## italian1 (Jul 5, 2013)

Lmfao. I was gonna say the same thing but didn't want to go too far.


----------



## dboldouggie (Jul 5, 2013)

I did it and I loved it dont judge me. I had a he of a ride. Now its time to go home and feel guilty.


----------



## XELFLEC (Jul 5, 2013)

Guilt is only temporary 
The amazing memory is for ever. 
You did well.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Jul 5, 2013)

Well its a lil late for my advice but hey I don't judge u, U will be the hatdest on yourself and If u can live with it then u did nothing wrong in my eyes


----------



## italian1 (Jul 5, 2013)

Dude what kind of picnic is there when your wife stays home and you sleep over some other chicks house. Is that normal in NY. If so I might move.


----------



## losieloos (Jul 5, 2013)

italian1 said:


> Dude what kind of picnic is there when your wife stays home and you sleep over some other chicks house. Is that normal in NY. If so I might move.



That is what I was thinking, doesn't make sense the wife would just let him go.


----------



## dboldouggie (Jul 5, 2013)

Lol wife was in. Nj with the fam. But today I cooked her breakfast in bed and I'm taking her out.


----------



## italian1 (Jul 5, 2013)

I've got a $100 says next PCT he breaks down and spills the beans. Anybody want to take that action?


----------



## Azog (Jul 5, 2013)

2/10 would not bang.


----------



## TR90125 (Jul 6, 2013)

italian1 said:


> I've got a $100 says next PCT he breaks down and spills the beans. Anybody want to take that action?



Nope!

When you're married and slinging dick it's wise to be a little more calculated, or so I've read.  No one decides to rob a bank at 3pm and pulls off the job at 8pm the same day, or if they do sure as shit you'll see them on the news at 11pm.

To the OP, take a minute to think about what your normal routine has looked like at home over the last 6, 9, 12 months and DO NOT DEVIATE FROM THE NORM.

Any spur of the moment gifts, dinners, breakfasts in bed, back rubs are just red flags that you're hiding some shit.  

Just my .02


----------



## Hero Swole (Jul 6, 2013)

TR90125 said:


> Nope!
> 
> When you're married and slinging dick it's wise to be a little more calculated, or so I've read.  No one decides to rob a bank at 3pm and pulls off the job at 8pm the same day, or if they do sure as shit you'll see them on the news at 11pm.
> 
> ...



^^^^ now that is good advice...


----------



## JAXNY (Jul 6, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Are you fucking gay? What kind of question is this?
> 
> Get pics please



WTF? don't do it bro. Do the 250lb fat chick double fisting the hot dogs over by the grill....you wont have to waste time thinking about that one.


----------



## JAXNY (Jul 6, 2013)

i should have read further first, didnt know you were married.... but eating aint cheating lol


----------



## Georgia (Jul 6, 2013)




----------



## BigGameHunter (Jul 7, 2013)

losieloos said:


> That is what I was thinking, doesn't make sense the wife would just let him go.



Maybe he wasnt invited.  Mother in laws can smell this kind of shit a mile away.  Just saying... Ive had 3 of them.


----------

